# whats the best clay bar & detailing spray



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, just about to invest in my first clay bar and detailing spary, and just wanted to know whats the best value for money, + i have to say ive learn so much after a few weeks on this forum

Thanks guys


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Well I really like the Bilthamber clays, you can use plain water as lube if that's what the detailing spray was for?

If using the spray as a quick detailer, I like Angelwax QED & Deeper Details QD.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

plus 1 for bilthamber


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

X2 for Bilthamber Clays!!:thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Bilt hamber and water


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok ithink its clear on bilt hamber ah, weres the best place to get it from. And i never new you could use just water, so what exactly it detail spray for, thanks


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Bilt Hamber & dodo juice' "born slippy" :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

JackLeach said:


> so what exactly it detail spray for, thanks


You can use it as a lube when claying (not sure which brands you can only use water for apart from BH) or after washing.

Quick Detailing - The Facts


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for that natalie


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

No worries, it's more interesting to me than the work I should be doing


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

I can understand that, in addicted to this place


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

another good lube and clay is dodo juice that's what i use and i swear by it


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Yh i noticed for about £15 you can get dodo juice 500ml lube and 55g clay, how much clay do people surgest?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Bilthamber is about a tenner for 200g :thumb: and water is free or cheap as chips if you want to use deionised.

Not having used DJ clay though I wouldn't like to comment on which one is better.


----------



## evanhartshorne (Mar 15, 2013)

X3 for BH and water


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

i like bilt hambers stuff, but also have an autobrite clay bar which is just as good only uses QD not water


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Were can you get it from for a tenner Natalie, going with bilthaber ithink, might try the concentrate dodo juice spray as you can make 5litres out of the bottle for £8


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.bilthamber.com/clay-bars/auto-clay-regular


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Natalie shall order one now, whats the best way to store it once opened and used


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Best show QD's I've used are : FK425, prima slick, clearkote quickshine.
Best cleaning QD's: nanolex final finish, megs #34 final inspection.
Clay- bilthamber soft.


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Cheers shall have a look at them, whats the difference between say soft and medium clay, what difference does it make


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

JackLeach said:


> Thanks Natalie shall order one now, whats the best way to store it once opened and used


Best thing to do is cut it into 8ths and use 1/8 at a time, you won't want to use a piece again once it's been used. The box it comes in is great for storage.

A little tip is to put the piece you are using into a mug of warm water, it helps make it more usable.


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes i guessed as much that you cant keep using it, ok never new it came in a case and thanks for that handy tip


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

JackLeach said:


> Cheers shall have a look at them, whats the difference between say soft and medium clay, what difference does it make


If it's never been clayed before I'd go for Regular
http://www.bilthamber.com/media/downloads/2/Clays_Cleaners_and_Waxes_Product_Choice_Guide.pdf

When you're actually using the clay once the piece gets dirty turn it until it's "clean" again.


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok thanks, i wouldn't have a clue if its being clayed or not


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd go for regular :thumb:

This is worth watching if you've never clayed before


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

I bought some of this last year. 
But, I don't know which one i have. It does not say on the box. 
But on their website it looks like they are in 3 different colour boxes, black, blue and white. Is that correct? 
And is that they way to tell which one it is?
Thanks!
Keith.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Arent all clays the same, ie made of clay lol.

I use meguires detail fluid, one its good for clay n two is also good for final touch ups to rid clean paintwork of finger marks n dust etc.


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes i was looking atmeguires clay bar and detail spray as Halfords have a deal on the website 3for2


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

keithjmason said:


> I bought some of this last year.
> But, I don't know which one i have. It does not say on the box.
> But on their website it looks like they are in 3 different colour boxes, black, blue and white. Is that correct?
> And is that they way to tell which one it is?
> ...


Yep 

black = medium
blue = regular
white = soft


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Jack i use Autosmart Medium Clay and for the lube I ise demon shine from asda and it works brilliantly. 


Cheers
Loz.


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Whats the demon shine called? Thanks


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Yep
> 
> black = medium
> blue = regular
> white = soft


Great, thanks Natalie. Looks like I have the soft then.

Actually have no idea of the difference between these 3 types.

On a 3 year old car that's not been Clayd before, would this be the right one or not?

Thanks
Keith


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Soft should be fine, there's a pdf on the BH site that explains the differences - it should be on pg3 of this thread. I can't do the link from my phone.


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

JackLeach said:


> Whats the demon shine called? Thanks


Hey. Its Called Demon shine its in a 2ltr bottle and its bright Pink.


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok cheers mate, do you dilute it down


----------



## c j h (Oct 8, 2012)

Bilt hamber medium is perfect for a car that's never/not in a while been Clayed, doing a friends black a4 at the weekend and really looking forward to it, make sure you use plenty of water.


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Do you would recommend medium then?


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Any clay will all do the same job, ie smooth the surface ready for polishing etc.

There really is no need to be technical with regards to clay.


----------

